# Swift 630L Habitation Lock



## hazzatom (Aug 22, 2007)

Apologies if I'm out of process, but I posted a query in the security section of the forum earlier this week regarding changing habitation door handles. I wondered whether anybody on the Swift section might see it and help. The post was :

'I've recently bought a replacement habitation door handle assembly for my Swift 630L (2003) as I was unable to lock it using the key due to worn components inside. From the outside the handle is square in shape with a vertical door opening pull and a horizontal flap over the lock (just to help recognise which model it is!). 

I'm having difficulty transferring the existing lock barrel to the new handle as I don't want to resort to extra keys with a new lock. The handle came with an insert where the lock goes, which has a 'blade' sticking out the bottom which is the part which fits into the interior part of the handle. 

By removing an 'e' clip I have removed the lock/insert/blade assembly,but I can't see a way of taking the lock barrel off the old insert/blade to fit it to the new one. There does seem to be a series of grooves on the old one, but nothing seemingly to take it apart. 

Has anyone got any tips for removing the lock barrel, please? '


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Lock*

Hello

We are able to explain what has happened.

You have removed the housing from the lock with the barrel still inside. To remove the barrel you would need a special extraction key which is not widely available for security reasons. Very few dealers have them.

The normal route that dealers would recommend would be to give the dealer your key number and they would obtain a new barrel to put in your new lock.

If you send us a PM with your key number we will send you a new barrel.

Regards
Kath


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Sorry to hijack the thread, I have the same van and little plastic cover that goes over the barrel is forever popping off, I was always careful not to loose the little "half moon" shaped silver spring when refitting, but when it went in for service I guess they were not as careful and it is missing and it just flaps about now letting dirt etc into the lock. Does anyone know where I could get one of these springs without buying a full assembly?

Regards
Paul


----------



## hazzatom (Aug 22, 2007)

Kath
Many thanks for your reply. I bought the replacement handle assy through Discovery at Cannock (ex Brownhills). I popped into Discovery yesterday who confirmed your comments and they assisted me in removing the barrel from the housing (no charge, just did it on spec).

I was then able to fit the barrel into the new housing. Can I just comment that the response I've had from the Parts Reception and Service people at Cannock couldn't have been friendlier or more helpful. I know a lock is a small issue in comparison to the purchase of a new Motorhome, but it was a good experience.

Paul
I have the spring and e clip from my old handle which you're welcome to.

Andy


----------

